# annuler une mise a jour



## melisa21 (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai fait la mise à jour proposée pour cyberduck, mais je ne peux plus l'ouvrir, un message apparaît : non compatible avec votre version Mac OS X !
Je voudrai alors annuler cette mise à jour, mais je ne sais pas comment faire (il faut dire que je ne pilote pas bien les Mac, ayant utilisé jusqu'à présents des PC)
Merci de m'indiquer la marche à suivre !


----------



## Pouasson (9 Juin 2010)

Salut.

Tu utilises quelle version d'OSX? 

Auquel cas, tu fais une désinstallation de Cyberduck, et tu réinstalles une version compatible :

http://cyberduck.ch/changelog/


----------



## melisa21 (9 Juin 2010)

c'est justement ma question : comment annuler ou désinstaller un programme ?
Je ne sais pas naviguer dans un Mac !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2010)

bon 
on ne va pas faire un cours complet
je dirai
1- AVANT d'utiliser un outil, ici le mac,  on apprend à s'en servir
( je sais c'est très bête mais c'est necessaire)

2-on lit les manuels des applis
dont ceux de cyberduck
ils indiquent la procedure de desinstallation
ou on va sur le site de l'appli

et sur mac les modes de  desinstalls sont très variés


----------

